# root cellar



## elkhound

i been reading up on rubble foundations and came across a few pics ...and i need inspiration at times.....check out this root cellar porn


----------



## elkhound




----------



## elkhound




----------



## elkhound




----------



## elkhound




----------



## elkhound




----------



## elkhound




----------



## elkhound




----------



## elkhound




----------



## elkhound




----------



## elkhound




----------



## elkhound




----------



## elkhound




----------



## elkhound

i lust for root cellar....lol


----------



## PrairieBelle22

Very nice! Some look like Hobbit houses. All I have is a cement slab storm shelter. 

Belle


----------



## Mike in Ohio

Those are some nice bunke... I mean root cellars.

Mike


----------



## BlueRose

Nice, wish I had one. One day maybe. :shrug:


----------



## biggkidd

Very cool pics Elk! I would like to build a cellar myself. 

Larry


----------



## Twp.Tom

Thanks Elk, You are like a search engine, of interesting things* I like the stone ones the best. It seems like location is very important. Thanks


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I lust for a bunk...er, root cellar, lol! That's some great prepper porn, Elk. Thank you for posting the pics. 

My land is flat, so I'd have to either dig, dig, dig, or build and berm above ground. I've really been thinking about digging a basement and building a garage/shop over it. Combination root cellar, storm shelter and fall out shelter.


----------



## biggkidd

Any idea what / how they roof those things? I have several great spaces something like that could go. My problem is the roof structure and the fact theres no way to get a concrete truck in here. The last small pour I did here was by hand 10'x12' 5" thick and that about did me in. If I hadn't had a friend helping me it would not have gotten finished.

Thanks
Larry


----------



## elkhound

well most do a concrete pour...but i seen all kinds of ways to roof them....main thing is great overkill of support....you can use that steel channel panels they use on multi story places that they pour concrete on to.....just instead of concrete cover with earth.

you can use a marine grade of plywood then covered with a rubber pond mat or that landfill materials

sepp holzer in austria uses wooden beams and boards then covers with pond liner.

only thing that would worry me about marine plywood if it dripped on my food goods.....i think locust boards from sawmill would be more to my liking.


----------



## elkhound

[YOUTUBE]9ZjAzrus5B0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 7thswan

Um, the cellars are the Greatest,but, If I had the machine to dig and make one...there might be some serious trouble making going on here. We got a quote for digging a pond. Next thing, I'm on the net learning how to operate a excavator. Even called around and asked how much to rent one. ... Dh asked the guy down the street to dig a small spring fed pond for the cows with his backhoe and he did. Can I mention how deflated I feel at having to type that last sentence.


----------



## elkhound

7thswan said:


> Um, the cellars are the Greatest,but, If I had the machine to dig and make one...there might be some serious trouble making going on here. We got a quote for digging a pond. Next thing, I'm on the net learning how to operate a excavator. Even called around and asked how much to rent one. ... Dh asked the guy down the street to dig a small spring fed pond for the cows with his backhoe and he did. Can I mention how deflated I feel at having to type that last sentence.


never loan the keys to a heavy equipment to your wife....lol....she might dig a BIG bunker...lol..just funning ya lady.


----------



## biggkidd

Dab Nabbit Elk 

Now you've gone and done it! I don't need another project right now but I spent the last two hours looking at root cellars. 

Thnx

Larry


----------



## ROSEMAMA

elkhound said:


> never loan the keys to a heavy equipment to your wife....lol....she might dig a BIG bunker...lol..just funning ya lady.


Or in the case of my ex MIL, use the bucket of the front-end loader as her own personal elevator for things like fruit-picking, painting the house, etc.! (FWIW, she only ended up in the ER once!)


----------



## myheaven

One of the first projects we did here was turn the dead space in the basement into a cellar read between the lines. Cutting threw 8 inch thick poured concrete walls. Sledge hammer to knock down door way. Building the door frame And shelving. Needless to say I use it all the time.


----------

